# Ants Aquaplaning On a Pitcher Plant: Venezuelan Pitcher Plant Uses Wettable Hairs to



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Mods I wasn't sure whether to post this here or in the plants section, but it is a scientific article that I think many people here will find interesting.

An excerpt from Ants aquaplaning on a pitcher plant: Venezuelan pitcher plant uses wettable hairs to make insects slip into its deadly traps

"Dec. 18, 2012 — An insect-trapping pitcher plant in Venezuela uses its downward pointing hairs to create a 'water slide' on which insects slip to their death, new research reveals. The research was published December 19, in the journal Proceedings of the Royal Society B"


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Interesting article! Thanks for sharing Jake. Heliamphoras are cool plants all the way around.


----------

